# Favourite Film Clips..



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

-
What are your favourite film clips? Here are a couple of mine, both sad for some reason, but then I guess the sad ones stick in your mind more 

Summer of 42






Bridges of Madison County


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

-
Another favourite is "Cinema Paradiso" Here is a montage from the film:





and the final scene:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

You really shouldn't have asked, but, since you did
Let me just say, my heart does go out to the other guy, but, in the mean time.











For me there are many, but, another blast from the past for now, not Brad


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> You really shouldn't have asked, but, since you did
> 
> Let me just say, my heart does go out to the other guy, but, in the mean time.
> 
> For me there are many, but, another blast from the past for now, not Brad



A good selection April especially "Meet Joe Black" I always loved that film.!!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you Merlin, I was going to include a clip from All That Jazz and Chorus Line, but I couldn't find the ones I really wanted.
But I do love my action movie scenes and of course, I agree, Joe Black, excellent.


----------

